# Oc a Dell Xps 720



## xGamerx (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello there, I need some help overclocking my Dell Xps 720. The machine is basically stock from when i bought it a few years back; however, recently i did a little upgrading to it, and decided that oc'ing it could prove helpfull. Im new to overclocking and have never done it before, my goal here is to hopefully speed up my computer without making it super unstable or too high a risk of having a meltdown. So here are my specs.

-Intel quad core cpu q6600 @ 2.40Ghz
-Corsair 4 Gig ram 2x 2g xms2 ddr2 pc2-6400 800Mhz 240pin
-Evga GeForce gtx460 Se 1g Ddr5
-The factor power supply, says 1k watt max on box but probably true max is (850 mabye)
-Factory cooling, (fan in front of graphics and sound card, heat sink on cpu + fan in front of it, and fan in psu)
-Seagate 7200 rpm 750 gig harddrive factory also

Thats all i got for now, please let me know if this computer is even worth Oc'ing and where to begin.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's generally have the Bios locked or at least restricted to user adjustments to prevent damage to their lower quality hardware.


----------



## xGamerx (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a gaming Oem though (i bought the best hardware at the time with it), and ive heard from other people that its definitely capable, so are you saying it wouldent be worth it?


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

Most overclocking bios settings are locked for the XPS 720. A dell is still a dell:
Dell XPS 720 Overclocking Issues. - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

xGamerx said:


> This is a gaming Oem though (i bought the best hardware at the time with it), and ive heard from other people that its definitely capable, so are you saying it wouldent be worth it?


Post the Brand & Model Numbers of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## xGamerx (Apr 4, 2011)

no joke won a $20,000 scratcher today... lmao cant belive it so im just gonna build my dream pc and sell this dell


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations and wise choice selling the Dell. Hopefully you can get most of your money back.


----------

